# Pregnant Heifer Question



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Ok, the red heifer I posted pictures of a little while back is supposed to be pregnant. She is small, but grandpa says he thinks she should be ok. So I want to keep a close eye on her. Grandma told me she should be due march or april. 

So today I noticed a large blob of mucus on her backside. It is white. 

I have also noticed white on the ends of her teats, but this might just be the usual plugs? (Sorry, I am pretty cow ignorant, I have dairy goats and horses though). She doesn't seem to be uddered up or anything, although it's hard to tell because she is quite hair and she's not going to let me feel.

What do I need to look for? How much do they really udder up, a beef type heifer?


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

Sounds like she is close up. Look for her to be holding her tail up and out of the way. A good sign of pending calf.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

Clear or whitish colored mucous is not uncommon in cows later in pregnancy. It doesn't indicate that there is anything going on, although a lot of white, opaque mucous may indicate an infection. Most heifers will get quite loose and floppy in the back end, and they should bag up, if her teats look full and stiff she is getting pretty close. Some will stay like that for weeks and others will hardly do it. Here is a pic of a cow in late pregnancy (she's within 2 weeks of calving) it shows clear mucous that does'nt mean anything going on, and you can see she is starting to 'spring'


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

If the cow in that pic only knew she was on camera, Her face would be as red as her hair!


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

francismilker said:


> If the cow in that pic only knew she was on camera, Her face would be as red as her hair!


LOOOLOLOOL!!!!!!!!!


----------

